# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Αυπνια και αγχος

## Angie81

Τρίτη μέρα που δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ.ο γιατρός μου έχει δώσει ladose και xanax αλλά δεν έχω πάρει τίποτα απ' τα δύο γιατί φοβάμαι παρενέργειες κ εξάρτηση...εχθές μετά από 2 μέρες κατάφερα κ έβαλα μια μπουκιά στο στόμα.υα πρωινά που είμαι με κόσμο είμαι σχετικά καλά,όταν όμως πάω σπίτι με πιάνουν όλα κ δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω...έκλεισα πρώτο ραντεβού με ψυχολόγο την άλλη εβδομάδα.δοκιμασα να πάρω βαλεριάνα αλλά τίποτα....

----------


## ElVa

Για να στα εδωσε ο γιατρος καταλαβε οτι τα χρειαζεσαι πραγματικα και πως χωρις αυτα δεν λειτουργεις κανονικα. Πρεπει να τα παρεις ωστε να κανεις με πιο καθαρο μυαλο την ψυχοθεραπεια

----------


## Niels

> Τρίτη μέρα που δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ.ο γιατρός μου έχει δώσει ladose και xanax αλλά δεν έχω πάρει τίποτα απ' τα δύο γιατί φοβάμαι παρενέργειες κ εξάρτηση...εχθές μετά από 2 μέρες κατάφερα κ έβαλα μια μπουκιά στο στόμα.υα πρωινά που είμαι με κόσμο είμαι σχετικά καλά,όταν όμως πάω σπίτι με πιάνουν όλα κ δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω...έκλεισα πρώτο ραντεβού με ψυχολόγο την άλλη εβδομάδα.δοκιμασα να πάρω βαλεριάνα αλλά τίποτα....


Βαλεριάνα κάψουλες πήρες; Μπορείς να τη δοκιμάσεις και σε ρόφημα, είναι πιο αποτελεσματική. Επίσης μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις μελατονίνη για τον ύπνο.

----------


## kriti28

Η αυπνία , το άγχος και το ότι δεν τρως σου κάνουν 100% περισσότερο κακό στον οργανισμό σου παρά τις παρενέργειες των φαρμάκων που σου έδωσε ο γιατρός

----------


## Imperio

Ηταν να παρω και εγω ladose με xanax απλα ζητησα στον γιατρο να μην μου γραψει τα ζαναξ για να μην εθιστω και μου εγραψε minitran(μιας και βοηθαει στην ταση για εμετο που ειναι το κυριως προβλημα μου) και σε 1 μηνα περιπου αρχιζα να βλεπω διαφορα. Το ladose εμενα με βοηθησε παρα πολυ. Το Minitran επειτα το εκοψα και δεν ειχα κανενα θεμα οπως εκοψα και το ladose οπου επισης δεν ειχα κανενα θεμα.
Τωρα οσο αναφορα το ζαναξ και εγω νομιζω λαθος εντυπωση ειχα λογω παραπληροφορησης. Αν το ελεγχεις δεν νομιζω να εξαρτηθεις. Παντως με το ladose εγω δεν ειχα κανενα θεμα εξαρτησης. Επισης αυτο που ειπε και καποιος αλλος ισχυει. Τα φαρμακα περα στο οτι σε βοηθανε ψυχοσωματικα αλλα και ψυχολογικα βοηθανε και στο να "δεχεσαι" πιο ευκολα την ψυχοθεραπεια.
Ευχομαι να σου πανε ολα καλα!

----------


## Angie81

Βαλεριάνα δοκίμασα αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έκανε τίποτα..

----------


## Angie81

Ξέχασα να σας πω έναν παράγοντα για όλο μου αυτό τον φόβο για τα αντικαταθλιπτικά,φοβάμαι να τα πάρω γιατί στο παρελθόν είχα κάνει επιλιπτικες κρίσεις και σε όλα τα αντικαταθλιπτικά λέει πως καλό θα είναι να μην χορηγούνται σε άτομα που είχαν κάποτε κρίσεις επιληψίας....οπότε για αυτό δεν θέλω να το πάρω κ δεν ξέρω κάποια άλλη λύση...

----------


## Imperio

κοιτα δεν εχω εμπειρια αλλα εχω διαβασει και εχω ακουσει οτι σε πολλους το CBD λαδι δουλευει για το αγχος. Αν θελεις ψαξου δεν σου εγγυουμαι τιποτα. Ξερω οτι ειναι ταμπου η κανναβη (νομιμη) στην Ελλαδα αλλα υπαρχουν καποιοι ψυχιατροι που ασχολουνται με αυτη. Επισης χρησιμοποιηται και για επιληψιες οποτε δεν νομιζω να εχεις θεμα. Βεβαια ολα αυτα συζητατα με τον γιατρο σου. Αν σου πει οτι ειναι οκ τα αντικαταθλιπτικα προφανως και παρτα.

----------


## worryfree

Πες στον γιατρο σου μπας και σου δωσει Neurontin, ειναι αντιεπιληπτικο που χορηγειται επισης για το αγχος και την αυπνια.

----------

